# EMAL project help needed



## unilever_nuts (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I have been offered a job in a project called EMAL or Emirates Aluminium. This is probably the biggest Aluminium smelter in the world.
However i am not able to decide whether to take this up or not.
Here are my concerns.

1) The project is between AD and Dubai and is in the middle of nowhere. Driving times are supposed to be well in excess of an hour especially if we plan to stay in Karama and work in EMAL.
2) The rents in dubai are also very very high. What would a small 1 bhk apt in karama cost. I have been adviced by some older people from dubai to try and find a place in karama, since there are lots of indians there and lots of indian restaurants. i am indian by the way and am vegetarian.
3) these are tough times financially , and what are the chances that the EMAL project might be cancelled. All metal companies i have heard are almost close to closing down.
4) any ideas on what an mecahinical engineer in Dubai with 10 years of experience should be making ?



Basically if someone here is working in the EMAL project i would be very happy if you could answer my queries.

regards
U_N


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't work at EMAL but I was down there as a consultant recently. The site is about a 40 minute drive from Marina end, almost motorway all the way down. It is in the middle of nowhere!!! They also run buses with a pick up in Greens area. Don't know if they charge for this.

I would have thought the chances of the project being cancelled are pretty slim, although you never know in this climate. A huge amount of money has been spent on it already and they are less than a year away from first metal. It looks like safe employment for a couple of years at least.

Sorry, don't know about rents in Karama. Have a look on dubizzle dot com.


----------



## unilever_nuts (Mar 7, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> I don't work at EMAL but I was down there as a consultant recently. The site is about a 40 minute drive from Marina end, almost motorway all the way down. It is in the middle of nowhere!!! They also run buses with a pick up in Greens area. Don't know if they charge for this.
> 
> I would have thought the chances of the project being cancelled are pretty slim, although you never know in this climate. A huge amount of money has been spent on it already and they are less than a year away from first metal. It looks like safe employment for a couple of years at least.
> 
> Sorry, don't know about rents in Karama. Have a look on dubizzle dot com.


Thanks a million for taking the trouble. If it takes forty minutes from Marina to the project it probably takes well over an hour from karama...probably close to two.
I am still looking for someone who is working in EMAL.
Thanks again Glasceb.


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

I doubt anyone here will be...


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

LawrenceDudley said:


> I doubt anyone here will be...


any reason why?


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

Just an assumption but most people on expatforum's reaction to anything outside dubai is "no idea, never been there".

That and the fact no-one had replied yet, and that most of expatforum's dubai members are westerners and most of EMAL's employees will be of eastern origin.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

LawrenceDudley said:


> Just an assumption but most people on expatforum's reaction to anything outside dubai is "no idea, never been there".
> 
> That and the fact no-one had replied yet, and that most of expatforum's dubai members are westerners and most of EMAL's employees will be of eastern origin.


Your assumption is incorrect, the majority of the people I met were Canadian, South African, British or American and commute from Dubai. Also look at the flags, there are plenty of posters who are not 'westerners' on here.

Maybe no-one has replied because it's such a specific topic plus not every expat in Dubai visits this site.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

unilever_nuts said:


> Thanks a million for taking the trouble. If it takes forty minutes from Marina to the project it probably takes well over an hour from karama...probably close to two.
> I am still looking for someone who is working in EMAL.
> Thanks again Glasceb.


I don't work at EMAL.
However, if it takes 40 mins from Marina, I would expect it to take about 1 hr 15 mins during rush hours (I might be wrong as I have only travelled on that part during non-peak hrs)
Karama is pretty good - I don't live there though. If you want to take a one bedroom flat in Karama, I have seen ads for places around 75-80k p.a. (and also higher and lower). 75-80 will give u a very decent one bedroom in a very convenient part (say around Lamcy Plaza)
As already mentioned, dubizzle dot com and and also gnads4u (gulf news classifieds online) would be good places to start looking to get an idea of the rents


----------

